# Tulip Poplar?



## ernie (May 5, 2015)

I found a huge grove of Tulip Poplars but...not a one Morel!? I know not all morels grow under tuplip poplars but, any ideas as to why they might not be around at all? Lots of oak as well. A few deer...Temp got in the 80s today so I'd imagine the soil is just right. 

Should I look right during, after, or a day after the rain? 

All the best,
Ernie


----------



## adawg (Mar 20, 2013)

We are in prime time here in NW Va. and I have been finding a bunch in poplar groves . But they have been in patches,
not everywhere in those groves . Not sure where you are hunting, but here we have people hunting commercially .
I left a patch of small young yellows to grow about a week ago . Went back to pick Sunday, and they were gone .


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah it seems to be getting worse every year with the amount of people hitting the same spots I do. I've been searching new spots because of this and having pretty good success! It's always an awesome feeling when you head into a new area and start finding them, especially when they're nice healthy fat ones.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, and to answer your question, yes poplar groves are the main thing I look for, and another thing you want is to look on an easterly (southeast to northeast, and in between) facing slopes. I guess they like the morning sun? I don't know, but I've never had much luck on west facing hills, and neither has anyone I know. Near rivers is always good as well, and don't rule out sycamore trees and cottonwoods, especially with lots of tulip poplars around. I also have luck going to pines and cedars that are growing in poplar groves, and I've heard of people finding them in pure cedar groves as well.


----------

